

How We Stripped WordPress Bare to Build This Responsive Site - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2014/11/05/deconstructed-wordpress-build-arc/

======
gmillard
Looks great on any device, and you treated your content authors right. Well
done!

~~~
werencole
Thanks gmillard. Our team thought a lot about the reading experience.

------
robmweb
Responsive can work on any platform for every platform

~~~
werencole
This is true. The story here isn't so much the responsive bit, but how we
built this beautiful if slightly complicated site (that doesn't LOOK
complicated) with nothing but the Wordpress structure.

